# Out of state ice fishing



## Guest (Dec 6, 2019)

What state and lake for ice fishing for jumbo perch? Thanks


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Closest place would be Lake Simcoe in Ontario .


----------



## Hoop29 (Aug 4, 2015)

Devils lake North Dakota


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Michigan/Lake Saint Claire.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Hoop29 said:


> Devils lake North Dakota


PLANNING A TRIP IN MARCH 2020!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Watch the videos on YOU TUBE on Devils Lake. You will be amazed at the fish from there.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sodus Bay off Lake Ontario has some nice jumbos I've heard


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hoop29 said:


> Devils lake North Dakota


I’m heading to Devils Christmas Day for a week. My first time there, getting it off my bucket list.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2019)

Johntom0013 said:


> I’m heading to Devils Christmas Day for a week. My first time there, getting it off my bucket list.


When u get back tell me all about it.Thanks


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

"D Barnhart, post: 2790303, member: 37107"]When u get back tell me all about it.Thanks[/QUOTE]
My son got the biggest perch, 13.5”. We fished u til the blizzard hit and considering I did not choose a guide I thought we did a great job. Lots of perch and lots of small eyes. The freshwater shrimp were everywhere and filled the belly’s of the perch. I’m planning my return trip for March or next December.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

How long did the drive take?


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

1more said:


> How long did the drive take?[/QUOTE
> It took us 15.5 hours to get there and due to the blizzard it took about 22 to get home. It was worth it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

